# All about Yeast



## Goldry (Jun 11, 2017)

Before you make a decision about whether or not to use commercial yeast, you should listen to this podcast:
https://www.guildsomm.com/public_content/features/podcasts/b/guild_podcasts/posts/all-about-yeast

Hint: The first yeast to interact with your grapes isn't the one you want!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 12, 2017)

That is really interesting. A year ago much of this would have been over my head. But as it is now I was able to listen and enjoy. The only thing I was very unfamiliar with was the convo about Brett. I don't know much about it-- correction--i DIDNT know much about Brett. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Goldry (Jun 12, 2017)

*Brett*

I liked it too. I split the distance and sometimes wait a couple of days to inoculate, thinking the native yeast has something to offer.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 12, 2017)

I didn't finish yet. I listened to about 30 min on my way into work this morning. And I want to try to find if this is a series or if there's any more like it.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jun 12, 2017)

The three head sommeliers on the panel (I'm not sure all 3 work as head winemakers) worked great for different perspectives. 
There's a part where the one guy who sounds older was talking about how much he is pro "natural fermentation" and the woman, who runs a winery, puts him in his place. To paraphrase she responds "yes. Natural yeast may offer more complexity and may give a better finished product. But it also may not. It may not finish. There's a lot of unknowns. And if I'm making a million gallons and tell our owner I decided to roll the dice on a natural fermentation I'd be fired. Natural yeast could be good for experimentation or home winemakers on a small scale. But could not risk it when running a legit large production winery. "
Loved it. All the other podcasts from that site were more about different aspects of sommeliers, not winemaking though. If you know about any others please feel free to share them.


----------



## Goldry (Jun 12, 2017)

*Guildsomm*

No. They're winemakers. I thought the topic was too obscure for Simms but I'm glad they made it.


----------



## stickman (Jan 31, 2020)

Just wanted to update this thread with 4 more wine making podcasts, there is some very interesting information contained in these, once again highlighting differences between winemakers and how they handle fruit from their particular region. I found the Pax Mahle portion of the Rhone Grape podcast very interesting. Anyone making Chardonnay should listen to the Reduction part of the Faults, Reduction and Oxidation podcast.

Geoff Kruth interviews Jason Haas of Tablas Creek and Pax Mahle of Pax Mahle Wines on working with Rhône grape varieties in California.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/guildsomm/Rhone_Grapes_in_California.mp3?dest-id=52314

Interviews with winemakers Virginia Wilcox, Mark Porembski, and Jean-Nicolas Méo on the subject of tannin.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/guildsomm/Tannin.mp3?dest-id=52314

Interviews with Dr. Paulo Lopes from the Portuguese Cork Association on faults and taints, MW Michael Brajkovich of Kumeu River Wines on reduction, and Champagne Bollinger Deputy Chef de Cave Denis Bunner on oxidation.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/guildsomm/Faults_Reduction_and_Oxidation.mp3?dest-id=52314

This month we dig deep into a single wine, focusing on Ridge Vineyards' iconic Monte Bello with winemaker Eric Baugher.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/guildsomm/Ridge_Monte_Bello.mp3?dest-id=52314


----------

